# Me 3 moths ago after my first cycle...



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

This is me less than 3 months ago after my first cycle of test e.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

feel free to bash meeee.. lol


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> feel free to bash meeee.. lol


You look like the kinda guy who likes to get bashed ...not my cuppa tea so I'm out I'm afraid .


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Where's the before photo to compare it to?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

monster wanna b said:


> feel free to *bash meeee*.. lol


not in those boxers.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

sorry, here is the before cycle pic:


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> Where's the before photo to compare it to?


posted the before pic as well bud.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Those pants are fvcking awful.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

That's the same pic!

Isn't it?


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Starting weight and finishing weight


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

ok guys the pants are gone.. stop being pervs and carry on with the bodybuilding stuff. THE PANTS ARE GONE FOR GOOD. LOL


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

monster wanna b said:


> ok guys the pants are gone.. stop being pervs and carry on with the bodybuilding stuff. THE PANTS ARE GONE FOR GOOD. LOL


Lol what 'bodybuilding stuff'?You took steroids before you even looked like you'd set foot in the gym. :thumb:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

This is a wind up.

You've just put a pair of shorts/trousers over your pants, and taken another picture.

You can't fool me!


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

talos said:


> Did you even lift and diet be4 your cycle?


did a little yea.. I know this is not the progress anyone expects from their cycle but I wasnt eating well due to work commitments etc... and thats why I think ruined my cycle... soon will start another one


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Filling out nicely mate keep it up!


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Lol what 'bodybuilding stuff'?You took steroids before you even looked like you'd set foot in the gym. :thumb:


hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa................. PMSL


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Is that a stick-on beard?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

monster wanna b said:


> hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa................. PMSL


Why are you laughing it's true?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Why are you laughing it's true?


OK... I will stop laughing sir.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

monster wanna b said:


> OK... I will stop laughing sir.


I'll get in early and stick you on ignore,9 posts and I can already tell you're going to annoy me.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

talos said:


> Think you need a good clout round the ear tbo.


why? what have i done?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> I'll get in early and stick you on ignore,9 posts and I can already tell you're going to annoy me.


that is the best thing to do pal... like wise


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

Good progress bud ! Keep it up


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

It seems aa great many people jump on jucie or ph very fast. maybe some people would benifit more from a sound training program and diet first. but then again we r all grown men and make our own choices be them right or wrong. whats happen since then. have u gained the way u wanted or what.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> did a little yea.. I know this is not the progress anyone expects from their cycle but I wasnt eating well due to work commitments etc... and thats why I think ruined my cycle..*. soon will start another one*


That's the answer. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa................. PMSL


Mate thats nothing to laugh about but actually quite embarrasing! Did you think steroids were going to make you look like arnold?

What made you want to do steroids when it honestly looks like you dont even go to the gym after your course? Just some kid who does pressups and situps at home!

As previously said your going on the ignore list!!!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

monster wanna b said:


> feel free to bash meeee.. lol


Only if you bring your own lube


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Where did you cycle to ?

:lol:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

What was the dosage and duration of your cycle?

You do look meatier in the after photo, what was your start and finish weight?

Lucky you're in the right place to get info on your next cycle, first you get the knowledge,then you get the money, then you do the cycle, then you do the pct, then you get the power,THEN you get the women."

^Tony Fontana^ Scarfaces little known bodybuilder brother


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Definitely should've gone further naturally before going to aas, but hey your choice, not that bad final result


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looking good mate not as bad as me at jumping the gun on gear I was 18 stone and could barley bench 40 was on gear within a week off starting the gym


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

dont see why people like this always get a bad reception. makes me laff, its usualy the people who say 'why does it matter if hes on gear or not?' when someone asks about a big guys pictures, and when a beginer comes on whos jumped on straight away he gets nailed for it!

some people tend to ignor the gear when its a big bloke and say 'yeh well it doesn't matter if hes used gear or not, its what he has achieved thats so great with diet ect, gear or no gear' and then people like this come up and the ONLY thing people bang on about is the gear usage and that he doesnt look like he trained ect and i dont see why?

Ive seen much better results from other people, but uve clearly put on muscle. yes you could have achieved it natty, but your not natty and thats ur choice! just learn and learn and get more productive each week.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

What a waste of money.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

How long have you been training? You've definately put on some size. Steroids aren't a quick fix for lack of time. If you can't commit to training as well as your work commitments why involve steroids. Do it when you can commit.


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

I can see progress 100 %


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

good progress like buddy keep it up going in right direction.

But it has to be said.

The Kegs have to go. All of them throw them all out.


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

waffle_head said:


> good progress like buddy keep it up going in right direction.
> 
> But it has to be said.
> 
> The Kegs have to go. All of them throw them all out.


Those are some arnie style 70s kegs


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys. I've taken your advise on board and will read and learn. just a quick note to those people who got ****ed off with me and went on about ignoring and all that.. You dont know me, you dont know where I was and what stage i was in physically so why would you say that I have not trained and just jumpped on the gear?!?!?! you dont even know how long I've been training ffs !!!!

that is what makes me laugh....

anyway, to be honest I couldnt care less if u guys put me on ignore as I will defo do the same.

I'm just here to learn!!!

by the way, whats with this "troll" thing? I've put up my pics and now I'm a troll?!??! strange...

People like you (not all of you tho) are even bad for the reputation of forums like this one.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

How long you been training and whats your diet like?

You also said this was you 3 months ago, so what do you look like now?

Post a recent pic up


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't take things so personally anyway fella , it's only banter half the time and if you are serious about doing it again "properly" then there are plenty of people on this forum to learn from .


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> How long you been training and whats your diet like?
> 
> You also said this was you 3 months ago, so what do you look like now?
> 
> Post a recent pic up


I was on test e for 15 weeks. training 3-4 days a week.

diet:

morning

4 eggs. 2 whites and 2 whole

10 oclock:

2 more eggs only whites

1 banana

12.30

1 tuna

my shake

2:30

1- sardine

cottage cheese

my shake

4.30 or 5 pm

chicken breast or white fish or steak with broccoli and vegetables

and in between my meals I was having nuts and cheese

before bed around 10 pm

my shake

That was my diet and training routine

currently I have not been training for a few weeks but going to get back to it and will post a pic before my cycle.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

monster wanna b said:


> I was on test e for 15 weeks. training 3-4 days a week.
> 
> diet:
> 
> ...


u really sound commited m8, this appears to be your gym past, present and future (now i rarely flame on people taking gear early but u must be jokin me)

trained a bit

got on gear but didnt eat properly

stopped training for a bit

going to do another cycle


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I can actually see a difference. Doesn't seem bad for 3 months.

Also strong pants. Pants of peace.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Its kinda like gyms are only for fit people and gear is only for big guys.

In reality fat people need gyms and skinny guys will do gear, fact.

I dont think your gonna be stepping on stage or getting sponsorship anytime soon but your progress is visible, really you could've got more if you'd a) waited a while longer before jumping on and B) made the most of it when you were on.

Thats the thing with gear - if your risking your health taking it, you better be damn sure your making the most of it.

We all live and learn, hopefully you will be in a better place for the next cycle and people will actually show a bit more respect for the next "after" pic :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

So what about the moths ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I can see a fair difference, in your shoulders mainly. Next time get your diet in order, there is no excuses for poor eating, even due to work, it takes 5 minutes to down 100grams of protein in a shake in the morning and before bed. I bet if you had have done that ontop of your normal eating habits the results in that after pic would have been far greater 

You live and learn dude, dont get hung up on it, theres always next time. Just learn from mistakes and crack on


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thread moved to more relevant section. In future please post in the most relevant sub-forums.


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

Dude

If you wanna grow you need carbohydrates. Plus you need to replace some of those protein shakes with actual food. More meat in my opinion.

Have a look at some of the bulking logs. Some of the older members have posted pretty much bulletproof diets

Peace


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

BigAaronAlves said:


> Dude
> 
> If you wanna grow you need carbohydrates. Plus you need to replace some of those protein shakes with actual food. More meat in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Carbs on a bulk are like Viagra to your Johnson ....

you will get bigger


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you've got duff gear fella.

This should be your next cycle mate;

milk, steak, eggs

joking aside.... you don't need gear


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

BigAaronAlves said:


> Dude
> 
> *If you wanna grow you need carbohydrates*. Plus you need to replace some of those protein shakes with actual food. More meat in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Thats not entirely true mate, this summer i did a recomp for 14 weeks and dropped 20 lbs going from 23%bf to 11% with no carbs, I also gained 6 lbs of lbm wich most people wouldnt get in a year of training. *Just saying*


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Guy comes on post some pictures of himself which takes some doing for most and gets slated...wtf (change pants though)

The diet isn't right but at least its on the right lines....op you look like you have a decent base to work from and you do look bigger in the 2nd pictures......read read read there is lots of information on this forum..

Good luck!


----------

